# Problems with Nissan Livina keyless entry



## Livina (Jun 26, 2015)

Good morning. I hope someone can help me. We are currently experiencing some problems with the keyless entry system of our car. At times neither one of the two remotes opens or locks the car. As soon as I insert the key into the door and remove it again the remotes starts working for a short while (very weird!). It started happening right after a softdrink spilled in the cupholders of the car. Don't know if that has something to do with it, or if its just a coincidence. Please if anyone can help me solve this mystery.


----------

